# Bluebeard's Castle Villas 1 in St. thomas



## Lovemaui (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have information on Bluebeard's Castle in St. Thomas? I was there on a RCI exchange more than 20 years ago and it was OK except for the front desk mix-ups. I have been seeing so many mixed reviews on this property. Specifically, does anyone have any information to pass on regarding the Villas 1 section? Has anyone ever stayed in studio Unit #161?
Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## irbyjr (Jan 31, 2006)

Lovemaui said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Does anyone have information on Bluebeard's Castle in St. Thomas? I was there on a RCI exchange more than 20 years ago and it was OK except for the front desk mix-ups. I have been seeing so many mixed reviews on this property. Specifically, does anyone have any information to pass on regarding the Villas 1 section? Has anyone ever stayed in studio Unit #161?
> Thanks in advance for any information.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
The Castle is now split-managed (including the front desk activities) by TWO different companies.  Also, there are lawsuits against the developer (currently Fairfield) by one or two of the Owners' Associations, to try to recoup some of the monies we feel that were 'misused' (to be polite) by one or more of the former developers.

The condition of the resort has slipped a little as a result of this diversion of attention to the legal problems, BUT, we and most other owners, I think, still like the place and go every year.  Unit 161 is in the North Wing, I think, but I have no specific info on it.  

I would recommend going if you have a possible swap.


----------

